

Rock-Paper-Scissors: You vs. the Computer (2011) - fortepianissimo
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/science/rock-paper-scissors.html?_r=0

======
erikb
I did the mistake of looking of it's algorithm after a few turns. After that
it is not possible for the AI to exploit you any more. Or I haven't played
long enough for the AI to discover it's algorithm has been exploited. So as an
advice to other players, don't click on the button "see what the computer is
thinking" until you feel you have deducted it's algorithm yourself. Takes away
too much of the fun.

------
mproud
I read an article a while back that said good computer simulations should
expect the human to usually not choose the same throw repeatedly, and
especially not choose the throw if the player lost the previous time.

Also, humans tend to choose throws that make up an even distribution of R/P/S
— that is, the chances of a rock being thrown after 2 paper and 2 scissors is
much higher.

------
lucasmullens
Doesn't seem too hard to beat it, since all you have to do is imagine what a
person would most likely do given your history. Do scissors three times, and
the AI will assume you'll do it again.

~~~
Normati
And then what? If you do 3 scissors and a rock, what would a human typically
do next? By making use of the pattern you have to break it.

------
dang
A previous discussion from several years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2290936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2290936).

